# Dealership sold me a car with a lien on it.



## Chad (Jan 30, 2011)

It wasnt some shaddy corner lot either. I wont mention names but think along the lines of Honda, Ford, Volkswagen ect.
So I bought my car in 2008 financed it had it paid off in less than a year. So recently I took it to a dealership more out curiosity to see how much I can get for it. So they did the Carproof report and it comes back with a lien on it for over $30000 from a guy in Ontario So now I cant even sell it if I want to.
Anyone ever had this occur to them? Any advice?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Go back to the dealership you got the car at and demand some answers.

Don't know if it will do you any good, but I think its about the only thing you can do.

How is it that the car hasn't been repossessed if there is $30,000 owing on it for years? Are you sure this isnt a mistake?


----------



## Chad (Jan 30, 2011)

I am pretty sure that is the original amount. Im a little confused because when I went to find out how much I could get for the car the salesman told me there is a lien on it. So I went to the original dealership but they were not very helpful almost the attitude that this was my problem I need to sort it out ect. Unfortunatly their in house financing department is unavailable till monday so I am told.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Yikes. I wonder if the OP is the victim of some sort of fraud. I seem to recall something about this on an earlier Marketplace or W5 episode?


----------



## Chad (Jan 30, 2011)

It has to be some sort of mistake I dont see how my bank would finance me if there was a lien on the car. Maybe some people at dealerships are just incompetent


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Chad, I think this is a mistake.

It will probably be a headache, but the dealers should be able to sort it out for you.

If someone didn't pay $30,000 .... somebody would be asking for that money, which means someone would have came a knock-knock-knocking on your door.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

If this is a reputable dealership, it is likely a mistake. Maybe they filed a lien on it to repossess the car originally, and then neglected to have the lien removed? Or someone made a mistake in a VIN number in filing a lien? Who holds the lien? Tell your dealer to sort it out first, and that if he doesn't do it quickly he wil be hearing from both your lawyer and the nearest public consumer advocate.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

this happened to a buddy at work.
He bought a slightly used truck and didnt really like it after so he tried to sell it.
Some guy was going to buy it, and gave a deposit and then checked with registries. It came back with a lein on it.

He phoned my buddy and told him the story. My buddy phoned the dealership and it was a mistake, (i think the lein was cleared up but they forgot to take it off).
But of course, after that scare, the buyer told him to rip up his deposit and he ran for the hills.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

from OMVIC's FAQ's

_6) I bought a car from a registered dealer, and I just found out that there is a lien on it. What are my options?

This shouldn't happen. It is the dealer's responsibility to ensure the car is free and clear of all liens. Contact the dealer and ask him to rectify the situation. If you have no luck, please contact OMVIC._

It kills me that OMVIC lists that question as frequently asked.... holy crap, OMVIC spends millions campaigning against curbsiders...

give me a curbsider anyday. for $20 in Ontario, I can pull the UVIP. 
OMVIC membership probably adds 5X that to any car purchase. 
I wish people would return to private car selling / buying. It won't happen soon though because no one has any cash.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I bought a used car from the Auto Trader. It was processed through Oakville Ford. The bill of sale indicated that the total financial obligation was spelled out by their document. Six months later a bailiff dropped by to repossess the car for $17000 owing to TD Bank. I gave him the copy of the bill of sale and also communicated with the Ontario government car sales registry to advise them. They advised the dealer that it was their problem and they would lift their sales license if it was not resolved.

That was the last I heard of it. I called the bailiff about 4 months later and he said that they settled with TD for $2000.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Way back in 1988 I sold my car to my niece and she went to get a loan for it and was told i still owed money on it.I paid $7,000 taxes included and took out a $5000 loan which i paid in 1 year .My bank at the time never removed the lien and all it took was me calling the branch and they took care of it .So maybe just some sloppy paperwork needing to get fixed up.


----------

